# How can I tell what type of video and sound cards do I have?



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I know this is a dumb question to some, but I am an idiot when it comes to figuring this stuff out. I just bought my daughter the new Sims 2 game and it is not wanting to work because of DirectX something or another message I am getting, so I checked the box for the requirements and it says something about a certain type of video card that is required. So I am trying to figure out if I have that certain type. Once I determine that, I am sure I will be back to get suggestions on whether I can just download a driver for it (which I noticed can be done from the games forum) or if I am going to have to buy something to have installed. One step at a time though. And sorry if this is in the wrong forum! Please feel free to relocate it if necessary!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

When this question is asked I always recommend D\Ling  Everest Home Edition.  It will give you that information and much more.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I clicked on that link, and as great as that downloadable program sounds, the computer in question is not hooked up to the net. (it's my daughter's computer in her room) Is there a quicker way to right click on something to see what the video and sound programs are on her computer to see if they are compatible with the Sims 2 game? I am trying to figure out if I am better off to just purchase a new computer for her and use hers as my computer and sell my old one that I use for the net (old 400 mhz dinosaur) or if hers is upgradable...but I have so many things to check I just want to do one at a time. Any other suggestions on how to check this sound and video card stuff?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

sure there is
go to system information, expand components then click on multimedia for sound card and then display for the video card.
system info.
start
run
type msinfo32 in the box then click okay


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow. Good info to have...if I knew what I was looking for! 
I did it on my computer (just for kicks) and I came up with three different things under the multimedia:Gameport Joystick (which is interesting since I do not have a joystick!), Soundmax Integrated Digital Audio (huh?), and Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (huh? again!). 

Then under Display I have: Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1

Of course, both of these have a gazillion numbers and letters and dates, etc under them. I am going to try this on my daughter's computer and see what I come up with. (I am sorry! I am a total dork when it comes to computer stuff! I am doing good to turn it on and get online!)


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

okay. Back again, and this time with the info from my daughter's computer:

Sound says "AC97 Driver for Intel 82801 Controller"
and Video says "Display Intel 82810 Graphics Controller"

According to the Sims 2 box, which says the minimum requirements for sound and video are for video: DirectX 9.0 compatible, which myst have 32 MB or more of memory adn one of these T&L capable chipsets, ATI Radeon 7200 or greater or NCIDIA GeForce2 or greater...and for Sound it says the requirement is DirectX 9.0 compatible.

SO, my question is, does my daughter's computer have the compatible stuff or am I going to have to buy a new sound or video card (is that what it is called?) and what should I buy if so? AND, before you answer that, (tons of questions I know), one of my other concerns is that it says you have to have an 800 Mhz or faster CPU and hers is only a 700. Seems that could maybe slide by if everything else were in order, BUT (and you knew there would be a but in there somewhere) it requires 256 MB RAM and she only has 191.0 MB RAM (according to what I see when I right click on My Computer and click on Properties - did I find that correctly?)

How do you find how much free space there is on a computer? It requires 3.5 GB of free space, and I have no idea how to find it....am I a lost cause or what? Actually I think I am a pretty good project (and my daughter's computer) if someone can take the time to walk me through this craziness over the next week or so while I get everything this dang machine needs to run this darned game! She has been waiting for it since Spring, and now that it is finally out......uuuuugggggghhhh. I just don't know what to do.

Thanks again for helping, and please don't give up on me!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

both your audio and video are integrated onto your motherboard.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

If it is intergrated onto the motherboard, is that a good thing or a bad thing? Mainly, is it a good thing or bad thing with my daughter's computer and this Sims 2 game?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> okay. Back again, and this time with the info from my daughter's computer:
> 
> Sound says "AC97 Driver for Intel 82801 Controller"
> and Video says "Display Intel 82810 Graphics Controller"
> ...


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> If it is intergrated onto the motherboard, is that a good thing or a bad thing? Mainly, is it a good thing or bad thing with my daughter's computer and this Sims 2 game?


that's not good


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh great! Wonderful answers! Maybe not wonderful "wonderful" but wonderful that you are able to answer in English and not "computer language". 

Is it possible to just purchase a new processor that meets that 800 Mhz?

Is it possible to purchase more RAM to get up to the 256 MB required?

What kind of Video and Sound stuff should I purchase? 

Is all of this stuff easily inserted in the computer (or installed or connected or whatever you would do to put it in there?)

Thanks so much for your patience with me!! I have always considered myself a fairly intelligent person....until now!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> Oh great! Wonderful answers! Maybe not wonderful "wonderful" but wonderful that you are able to answer in English and not "computer language".
> 
> Is it possible to just purchase a new processor that meets that 800 Mhz?
> 
> ...


What kind of a computer is it? I'll look it up and see if it's capable of a larger CPU, and more ram. Although I would think that installing more ram is possible.
I wouldn't bother with a sound card and if your MB supports a radeon7200 then go for that card.
Yes these are easy upgrades. The hardest part can be installing the drivers for the video card. Nothing you would have trouble with though.
while you find the make and model of your computer I'll look up the chip sets.
Have you ever thought of helping your daughter build a new computer?


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

It is an eMachine etower, 700 Mhz processor, Intel Celeron Processor, 191 MB RAM, 28.6 GB hard drive with 18.2 GB in free space (thank God something is compatible with that game!), and it has two CD ROM drives (one is a regular CD drive and the other is a R/W drive, although I have never used it and probably would take an act of God for me to figure out how to use it! It is a pretty good computer, and really not bad for a $112 ebay purchase a year ago! 

As far as building a new computer, I would have NO IDEA where to even start!! I think once I ventured into the adding memory or upgrading to a faster processor and stuff like that, then I could move on to building something from scratch (eeeekkk! - the thought right now terrifies me!)


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

does it have a model number,,,,,this might no be so bad!


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

On the back, under Model no. it has eTower 700ir


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Here's  the memory information. Still lookinf for the cpu and MB info.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Cool. So on that link that you gave me, I could purchase the 64 MB of RAM for $19.98? (hope I am understanding this right!) and that would give her computer 255 total. (191 that she currently has plus the 64 that I could purchase. Where it says "maximum memory 256 MB", does that mean that is the total amount that the computer could be upgraded to? And it says it has memory slots 2 (2 banks of 1), so could I take out some of the memory that is in there (maybe drop it down to 128) so then I could just purchase the 128 MB card and make it 256 total? How on earth did it get to be an odd number anyhow? 191? That would be 128 MB plus 63 MB? Where on earth would someone get 63 MB? I may not even be making sense out of all this.....


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Your MB 

It appears that the Radeon 7200 is an APG card and your board does not have an APG slot. So everything else looks okay, just need to find a PCI card that will work. I'm some what short on time this evening but will look in the morning.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG...you are AWESOME! Thank you so much for helping me! It is getting past 10 pm here, so I will not take up any more of your time and I do appreciate it and totally looking forward to working on this tomorrow! My daughter is ecstatic....getting closer to playing the Sims 2....what is it about this game!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> Cool. So on that link that you gave me, I could purchase the 64 MB of RAM for $19.98? (hope I am understanding this right!) and that would give her computer 255 total. (191 that she currently has plus the 64 that I could purchase. Where it says "maximum memory 256 MB", does that mean that is the total amount that the computer could be upgraded to? And it says it has memory slots 2 (2 banks of 1), so could I take out some of the memory that is in there (maybe drop it down to 128) so then I could just purchase the 128 MB card and make it 256 total? How on earth did it get to be an odd number anyhow? 191? That would be 128 MB plus 63 MB? Where on earth would someone get 63 MB? I may not even be making sense out of all this.....


You have it right....64+128 is 192 so thaat's okay.....yes take out the 64 and add another 128


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I just don't understand how her computer could say that it has 191 MB of RAM when I thought it could only be installed as sets of 8. So, it appears it has 63 instead of 64 and 128. Anyhow, I suppose whatever the odd number is could just be taken out (the 63?) and the 128 could be put in....Confusing, but hopefully it will start making sense soon.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

This card might do it
http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/Moreinfo.asp?Product_Id=69040

Lets see if any gaming folks or emachine experts have an opinion on this thread


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Cool! I have seen some of these on ebay too! Of course, I would probably be better off to purchase it brand new to make sure that I get all the "stuff" that is supposed to come with it.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That missing 1 meg of ram is normal and it's used I honestly can't remember where. you do have 64 and 128 installed not 63 and 128.
got to go night


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay, thank you. I will sleep better knowing that the 1 MB didn't just disappear into the computer somewhere! Thanks again and I look forward to continuing my computer upgrade lesson tomorrow!


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's a link I think might be helpful.
http://www.e4allinc.info/dir1/motherboards/socket370/anaheim3.htm


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Interesting info...so where it says Video N/A, does that mean that I am unable to insert some kind of new or upgraded video card?


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

You will be able to use a PCI based video card such as the one brindle 
pointed out earlier in reply #22.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh good, so this computer may work after all with that game. What about a faster processor? I think that is one of the things that Brindle was going to check on also, so I am being patient. My daughter's computer has 700Mhz and the game requires 800 or faster. How hard is it to install or upgrade that?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

was just looking at socket 370 processors
do you have the manual for the puter? would be nice to know the chip set.
processor cards and ram are easy upgrades and should take no more than five minutes to do all three


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey brindle
The link I posted in #26 are the specs for this MB.
If you click the links on the upper left (end user upgrades)
people have had succes upgrading to a 1.1gig Celeron.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh my. I have no idea if we have a manual or not. I will definitely have to check that when I get home this evening. Do you think the manual would be available online somewhere? I can look around online today and see if I can find anything. I really can not remember if the manual came with it or not. Got all kinds of stuff when we got it, so there is no telling!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

batharoy said:


> Hey brindle
> The link I posted in #26 are the specs for this MB.
> If you click the links on the upper left (end user upgrades)
> people have had succes upgrading to a 1.1gig Celeron.


Yes I saw that earlier but was concerned about the spec. in the CPU section.
I think she would be able to upgrade to a socket 370 800Mhz, replace the 64 meg of ram with a 128 stick and go with the suggested PCI video card. I suggested not installing a sound card. Thats something she can do at a later time if her daughter is not satisfied with the onboard sound while playing simm 2.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I am not familiar with the emachine so to feel comfortable advising it would be nice to know the chip set. Al though from searching the web the info in my last post is accurate and will allow your daughter to enjoy her game.
Maybe batharoy can enlighten both of us on these suggestions or he\she might have more ideas.
Brett

http://www.baber.com/cpu/intel_cpu_celeron_fc-pga.htm
http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's a new link 


> Bios Revision: 1.01 - Date: 2/29/2000
> Always report system support ACPI/S1.
> Fixed bug in updating NVRAM when resume from Windows 2000/ACPI/S3 mode then Restart.
> Force screen back to OS when resumes from ACPI/S3 under Windows 2000.
> ...


HE and the sun isn't shinning here either.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

batharoy said:


> Here's a new link
> 
> HE and the sun isn't shinning here either.


Port Orchard...

Lets not get into flashing to enable the installation of a faster CPU.
what are you upgrade suggestion for her MB as is?


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with all your recommoendations so far.
My only concern is upgrading the CPU at only a 100mhz 
increase isn't really cost effective and probably wont see any 
performance advantage.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Good point batharoy.......I agree, and this game is not going to be played online.


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

The more I run this thru my head I think if it were me in this situation
I would try just the memory and vid card upgrades and see how they 
perform.
Even a 700 to 1000 increase isn't a whole lot.


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Peach if there's any way you can get us your BIOS version it would make
the CPU upgrade alot easier to figure out.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay. According to the eMachines link (http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp) it appears that eMachines recommends the NVIDIA GeForce for video. Does this mean that the ATI Radeon would not work? The Radeon (from what I have read) seems to be a better card, but I want to make sure it will be something that will work in the computer.

Does it matter where I purchase the extra 128 of RAM that needs to be installed? The link that Brindle gave me yesterday has it for around $40 bucks, and the link on the eMachine site has it for $60.

Then, on the intel celeron link (http://www.baber.com/cpu/intel_cpu_celeron_fc-pga.htm) can I just pick any of those processors to use? Does that mean that any of those will work? Any recommendations?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

batharoy said:


> Hey Peach if there's any way you can get us your BIOS version it would make
> the CPU upgrade alot easier to figure out.


that's my rec. peach you there


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Holy Cow. what is a BIOS version and where do I find that? Will that be on the back of the machine somewhere? I am at work right now (lucky me) and it will be this evening before I can find that (lucky y'all will actually get a break from me if I have to wait until I get home to find the BIOS).


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi GaPeach, any chance of you being able to download Aida32 or Everest and burning it to a CD to load on your daughters pc? It would help out a lot having all the onfo on you pc, chipset, bios version, etc.. There are alot of good PCI video cards that should work, that powercolor ATI9200SE would be ok but you might be able to get something a little better or cheaper.

1 http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-128-163&depa=1
2 http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-145-055&depa=1
3 http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-145-087&depa=1
4 http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-133-068&depa=1

the ATI cards say DX 8.1 thought i saw DX9 needed, is that right?, thats why all the nvdia cards BTW


----------



## batharoy (Sep 13, 2004)

To find your bios info:
click on start
click on run
type msinfo32
hit enter
in the window that pops up look on the right side about line 9 or 10
look for BIOS Version/Date
I will be offline the rest of the day till around midnight 
If you can get that info for me I'll search some more tonight 
and have an answer for you when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I can download the AIDA or Everest and then install it on hers. It would be this evening before I could do that though. Is there a link or something that you could direct me to in order to do this? I think someone did give me a link to Everest in another post, but I am not sure. Which is better to use? I will try to get our tech guy at work to burn it on a CD for me today because my little old computer at home is a 400 mhz and doesn't have a CD burner on it, just a regular CD drive and a floppy drive. If the tech guy can't do it for me, then my neighbors probably could or if worse comes to worse, I can just connect her computer to the internet this evening...that will take some work (moving it from her room to the den, calling my phone co to change the mac address, etc.) but it can definitely be done. But if you have a link, I can try to sweet talk the tech guy here into doing it.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Batharoy! I will definitely do all this tonight when I get home and post results immediately!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> Okay. According to the eMachines link (http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp) it appears that eMachines recommends the NVIDIA GeForce for video. Does this mean that the ATI Radeon would not work? The Radeon (from what I have read) seems to be a better card, but I want to make sure it will be something that will work in the computer.
> 
> Does it matter where I purchase the extra 128 of RAM that needs to be installed? The link that Brindle gave me yesterday has it for around $40 bucks, and the link on the eMachine site has it for $60.
> 
> Then, on the intel celeron link (http://www.baber.com/cpu/intel_cpu_celeron_fc-pga.htm) can I just pick any of those processors to use? Does that mean that any of those will work? Any recommendations?


GP
That Radeon card is for an APG slot and you need one for a PCI slot. One "like" I recommended. You will have to do a search and find you that meets those requirements and your pocket book.

The ram link I gave you is fine. Maybe crucial has it and cheaper, I will check or you can.
Both batharoy and I suggest you don't upgrade the processor. The difference between 700 and 800 is not noticeable and there is a possibility that you'd need to flash the Bios for anything faster...don't ask!!!
Put a video card in and another stick of ram and you should be playing simms in no time...
When and if you buy a video card make sure it comes with a driver CD.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download181.html
this is the link for Aida32, Everest is about the same so your choice,


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Brindle , what do you think about this DX9 thing, even though the ATI cards say DX8.1 they should still work with DX9 yes??


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

brite
she doesn't have the emachine connected to the internet,and Everest is 2.64 meg. so that leaves out coping it to a 3.5 disk. Don't know the D\L size of AIDA32.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

brite my knowledge is limited and the DX question I can't answer. I had forgotten about it and glad you have now brought it up. It does need to be addressed.
I have to leave for a couple of hours and batharoy is gone for the day will you be around to help GP as needed?

See all later this afternoon or evening


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I have actually just gotten off the phone with our tech guy here at work and he is going to burn the AIDA32 onto a CD for me to run on her computer at home. How do I install or run that and then what do I need to do after I install it?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Have your tech friend D\L  DirectX9  to the same CD and if you don't have  WinZip  you'll need him to also put that on the CD.

Everest is self extracting so that might work better for you


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

brindle said:


> brite
> she doesn't have the emachine connected to the internet,and Everest is 2.64 meg. so that leaves out coping it to a 3.5 disk. Don't know the D\L size of AIDA32.


yeah i know i was hoping she could d/l the exe to a pc with a burner and then load it on the emachine


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> I have actually just gotten off the phone with our tech guy here at work and he is going to burn the AIDA32 onto a CD for me to run on her computer at home. How do I install or run that and then what do I need to do after I install it?


copy it to your desk top or better yet create a folder in MY Docs named Aida32 and doubleclick the exe file it should be self explainatory, maybe. when it's installed you look under mother, then open motherboard and all your info should be there.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I went to start, run and typed in msinfo32 and it said the BIOS was EPP Revision 9.0. I also ran the AIDA32 and got a ton of info. What is it that you need from that? (and remember it is on the computer that is not connected to the internet, so I can copy the information to a disk or just answer the questions that y'all need.)


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Go to motherboard, chipset


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

OKay. Sorry it took me so long, I was copying the DirectX download on a floppy so I could install it on her computer later.

Under Chipset it has intel Whitney i810
IN order queue depth 4
CAS 2T
RAS to CAS 3T
RAS precharge 3T
RAS Active 5T
manufactured by Intel Corp.

Is this the right info?

And then I noticed that under BIOS is says 
type-Phoenix
System date 10/26/00
video BIOS 7/13/20 (yes 20 is what it says...?)
Phoenix Tech


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes that looks right.
Have you decided to work with the 700Mhz processor for now?


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, I think I am going to see what happens with the 700 Mhz processor before chunking money down on a new one since I am going to have to get the extra RAM and the video card. I will see how it runs with that first. So what else do I need to do for now? Just get the NVIDIA video card and the extra RAM and get those installed? (other than getting the DirectX installed, which I am still working on as we speak....)


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That's all you will need to do.
Is  this  the card you will be using? Here is the ram info from  Crucial


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

If you buy a video card the drivers disk usually has the version of DX that runs the card, but if you d/l it thats cool too.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

That card appears to be the right one. According to the box for the Sims 2, it has to be an NVIDIA GeForce 2 and that card says that it is.

As far as the RAM goes, which one of those do I need to get?? 128MB  CT246102 SDRAM, PC100 CL=2 Non-parity What is the difference between all of those? 

How hard is it going to be to install this stuff? What am I going to need to do? I am sure it is going to require taking the back of the computer off or something to that effect which is going to make me a total nervous wreck! Am I going to need any special tools or glue or anything weird that I will not have lying around the house?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> That card appears to be the right one. According to the box for the Sims 2, it has to be an NVIDIA GeForce 2 and that card says that it is.
> 
> As far as the RAM goes, which one of those do I need to get?? 128MB  CT246102 SDRAM, PC100 CL=2 Non-parity What is the difference between all of those?
> 
> How hard is it going to be to install this stuff? What am I going to need to do? I am sure it is going to require taking the back of the computer off or something to that effect which is going to make me a total nervous wreck! Am I going to need any special tools or glue or anything weird that I will not have lying around the house?


Does that card run with DX9, GF2 is old technology, i think what the box is saying a min of GF2 not limited to GF2


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

one more real quick question about the video card. That one in the link above says that the system requirement is Windows 98 and my daughter has Windows ME Milleneum. Does that matter or not? When they say system requirement, are they talking about just the minimum requirement for Windows or the ONLY one that you can have?


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, the box does say NVIDIA GeForce 2 or greater or ATI Radeon 7200 or greater.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

all you need is a small philips head srew driver, to remove case cover and pci card retaining screw, you just plug it into a pci slot and put in screw to hold card in place. Ram should be pretty easy too depending on how much cable clutter you have in there.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

But it also says DirectX 9.0 compatible as well as:
Video card must have 32 MB or more memory and one of these T&L capable chipsets: ATI Radeon 7200 or greater; NVIDIA GeForce 2 or greater. 

So does the computer meet that T&L chipset requirement and does that video card meet the DirectX 9.0 compatibility and 32 MB or more memory requirement?


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG. How am I going to know WHERE in the computer to put this stuff? Is there some kind of little labels on the inside that is going to indicate where it goes?? Does the pci retaining screw come with the card or will I have to buy that separately from Radio Shack or someplace?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

The T&L textures and lighting comes with the video card, most newer cards have it, just check on the box or in specs, make sure the card you get says Winme not just win98.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

What about the RAM? Which one of those should I go with? They all have those strange codes and I do not know which one I should order.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> OMG. How am I going to know WHERE in the computer to put this stuff? Is there some kind of little labels on the inside that is going to indicate where it goes?? Does the pci retaining screw come with the card or will I have to buy that separately from Radio Shack or someplace?


Don't panick  its not that bad, your mobo will have slots on the board usually white in color near the back of the case, and yes if you need screws Radio Shack or Compusa will have them.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> That card appears to be the right one. According to the box for the Sims 2, it has to be an NVIDIA GeForce 2 and that card says that it is.
> 
> As far as the RAM goes, which one of those do I need to get?? 128MB ? CT246102 SDRAM, PC100 CL=2 Non-parity What is the difference between all of those?
> 
> How hard is it going to be to install this stuff? What am I going to need to do? I am sure it is going to require taking the back of the computer off or something to that effect which is going to make me a total nervous wreck! Am I going to need any special tools or glue or anything weird that I will not have lying around the house?


Read the directions for your card about installing drivers. Some you install first and with other card they are installed after installing the hardware.

First turn off the computer and remove the power cord from the back.

Yes you will need to take the cover off and the only tool you'll use is a phillips screwdrive for securing the video card.

Be sure you don't touch the brass colored strips at the bottom of the ram or the card. Pull out the 64 ram stick and insert the 128 in it's place. There should be lock clips on the board at the top and bottom of the ram slots. pull them back with your fingers, remove stick, insert new ram and pull the lock clips up. Done.........
You will see metal covers next to each PCI slot that are attached to the case with a screw, remove the top one and save the screw.
Put the video card in this PCI slot, I will post a pic of your board and point these out, pushing it down firmly making sure it is completely seated. It will take a firm hard pressure. The screw you saved can now be used to secure the video card to the back of the case.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

boy do I type slow,,,,sorry brite750


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> What about the RAM? Which one of those should I go with? They all have those strange codes and I do not know which one I should order.


Im thinking you need pc100 sdram the best thing to do would be to bring the other 128 stick with you, didn't brindle post a crucial site or something.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

I am really trying to not freak out but the thought of taking that thing apart....I will be sweating bullets! Is it going to be easy to get the 64 out in order to get the 128 in? Are they easy to tell them apart - the 64 and the 128?

I know I will be back here when I go to taking it apart ! I guess y'all will get a couple of days break until I get them shipped and get around to installing them. Of course a 13 year old will be breathing down my neck the entire time! And of course, she thinks y'all are just the greatest people on earth for hleping me with this!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> I am really trying to not freak out but the thought of taking that thing apart....I will be sweating bullets! Is it going to be easy to get the 64 out in order to get the 128 in? Are they easy to tell them apart - the 64 and the 128?


you should have seen my son and i building his pc, you would have thought we were disarming a nuclear bomb.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah he posted the crucial site. So I should take the one out before ordering the other one? Or is the crucial company have a store or is that just a manufacturer? I think I need to go smoke.


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

That is exactly what I feel like - I am about to disarm a nuclear bomb. Does this stuff have to be special ordered and shipped in or is it something I can pick up at CompUSA or Office Depot or Best Buy or some store like that?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes you be doing a lot of that, better buy a carton. Crucial is a brand, i don't think they have a store as such, if you have a local pc shop around you could just bring the 128 stick with you so they can match it up, you might even be able to call crucial and talk to a tech, don't know.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

GaPeach001 said:


> That is exactly what I feel like - I am about to disarm a nuclear bomb. Does this stuff have to be special ordered and shipped in or is it something I can pick up at CompUSA or Office Depot or Best Buy or some store like that?


Yes


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Pci and Ram slots


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

there he is, thanks buddy, i was hoping you had a picture handy, GaPeach makesure you go back a few threads to catch brindles directions


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Brindle am getting the ram right pc100 sdram not 133 or will 133 work too


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

LOL 
GP it's really very simple read and understand what we have posted and you will be building a super computer the next week.. Dinner and a smoke for me also....brite you got it right, thanks my friend.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Gp, important numbers for the ram, 168 pin dimm, PC100 SDRAM 128mb CL=2, non parity, don't know what the last 2 things are

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=504530
this is another site but i'm not familiar with brand
http://www.directron.com/435895.html
http://www.computergate.com/products/item.cfm?prodcd=ISRA128P

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=298052&pfp=BROWSE
If you have a Compusa handy here it is, i didn't think they would have it


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

For a video card if your at Compusa getting your ram
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=302576&pfp=BROWSE
a little pricy but it will run your game

I've had very good luck with PNY cards BTW

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=308486&pfp=BROWSE
here the one previous posted wow, 256 ram memory


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

133 will work but it will not run any faster than 100....I would just go with crucial, they are the largest manufactures of ram (micron), not high end ram but very reliable. Delivery is as quoted and they stand behind their product.

When choosing among ECC, parity, and non-parity memory, you need to match what is already in your system. You can tell which kind you have by looking at one of the modules currently in your system. Count the number of black chips on one module. If the number of chips can be evenly divided by three or five, you should buy ECC or parity (whichever is offered for your system). If not, you should buy non-parity.

For example, if one of your modules has nine chips, you should buy ECC or parity. If one of your modules has eight chips, you should buy non-parity.

If you're building your own system, we recommend using non-parity parts unless you will be using your system as a server or have a need for error checking. ECC and parity parts are slower than non-parity parts. Non parity is fastest.

What does "CL" stand for?
CL stands for "CAS latency," which is the number of clock cycles it takes before data starts to flow once a command is received. Low CAS latency is faster than high CAS latency. However, faster memory will NOT necessarily make your system faster. Your computer will only run as fast as the "slowest link" in your system, so you can't speed up your computer by adding memory that is faster than your current memory. The way to make your system faster is to add more megabytes (MB) of memory.

If you're building your own system, we recommend using parts with low CAS latency.
three being high and one being low.

The nice thing about crucial is they match the ram to your system.
You can start here http://www.crucial.com/ as I did to find your ram.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

brite
doesn't compusa sell pny ram? I was looking at the asylum earlier, not bad. 
GP has some choices to make now.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the ram info


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

brindle said:


> brite
> doesn't compusa sell pny ram?


yes is that any good? there cards are alright.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

It use to be the bottom of the barrel sort to speak. haven't heard anything about them for years and I haven't used it since the 3.11 days... If it's handy to pick up a stick go for it, it's inexpensive. If you do as brite said get the pin number right and cl-2,non-parity etc.
GP please let us know what hardware you decided on and where you made your purchases...If you have more questions in the mean time or during the install process please ask. We will be here to assist if we can.

brett


----------



## GaPeach001 (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW. Thanks for all the info! I will be getting all this taken care of this week and hopefully she will be playing Sims 2 soon! Thanks so much and I am sure I will be back in a day or two to either report any problems or report how wonderful it all went!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

GaPeach001
Have fun with it and keep us updated okay. Don't Forget To Ground yourself to the case before handling your new hardware and installing same.


----------

